
Once Hailed as Unhackable, Blockchains Are Now Getting Hacked - pratap103
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612974/once-hailed-as-unhackable-blockchains-are-now-getting-hacked/
======
zaarn
What a shocking series of events that nobody could have predicted.

------
batoure
TL;DR consensus models are flawed in that an actor with enough computing power
can manipulate the system. A blockchain of hashes is not in it self flawed,
but it can be rewritten if someone overpowers the rest of the system.

This has always been the primary fear of all Blockchains, given enough time we
are starting to see it occur in specific places.

